# Why is the shipping cost high?



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey all,

This is my first thread.Just wanted to ask why is the shipping cost so high here. They is a Dubai is connection between and east but what is wrong with shipping cost .In the world of e eCommerce this is so awful. I wanted to sell stuff on ebay but the shipping cost just holds me back. Has anyone sold anything on ebay or any other site.?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

plckid said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first thread.Just wanted to ask why is the shipping cost so high here. They is a Dubai is connection between and east but what is wrong with shipping cost .In the world of e eCommerce this is so awful. I wanted to sell stuff on ebay but the shipping cost just holds me back. Has anyone sold anything on ebay or any other site.?


You make little or no sense.

Shipping what?

Shipping where?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I think he wants to sell stuff online but the shipping costs from Dubai to the rest of the world are too high for him....explanation kindly requested


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

For once Vantage you make little or no sense lol. Being an EBAY seller here is challenging. We have a small scale shop set up where my Mrs runs the shop window on eBay, a partner mails the stuff worldwide from China and the money is paid into a PayPal account set up with a UK credit card, complicated to say the least.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the things that makes the shipping costs high would be the fact that the industry here is dominated by 'courier' companies. 

Maybe try and look into EMS/Emirates Post service ? If your products and transactional amount is small enough, then they are competitive.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

vantage said:


> You make little or no sense.
> 
> Shipping what?
> 
> Shipping where?


sorry for the unclear post. I meant shipping from Dubai to rest of the world. Like China post is dirt cheap. I want to ebay seller but the shipping cost is more than the product itself


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Because most countries provide a subsidised postal service against which companies have to compete. 

In Dubai, you pay the full rate.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Last month I had to pay Aramex 600dhs for my wife's passport to do a return trip to the Serbian Embassy in Cairo which I'd like to suggest is many times the actual unsubsidised cost.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Last month I had to pay Aramex 600dhs for my wife's passport to do a return trip to the Serbian Embassy in Cairo which I'd like to suggest is many times the actual unsubsidised cost.


Your wife is a Serbian?
Anyway, you made two mistakes. First, TNT would probably cost you less than 1/3 of it. Second, embassy in AD should be opened within one month... inshallah...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Last month I had to pay Aramex 600dhs for my wife's passport to do a return trip to the Serbian Embassy in Cairo which I'd like to suggest is many times the actual unsubsidised cost.


 The.N you don't understand how competition works. 

No competition = charge what you like. The cost is irrelevant.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If my wife was Serbian she wouldn't need to send her passport to a Serbian Embassy lol, and an Embassy opening in Abu Dhabi next month wouldn't be much use for getting a Visa for last month unless they also do time travel. 
Aramex provide a fairly specific service to the Serbian Embassy in Cairo in that they'll wait there until the Visa is stamped and then bring it back, the embassy only accept Aramex so competition really doesn't come into it i'm afraid.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually if people looked up the EMS or emirates post service options, they would find they are at the very least competitive, given the alternatives. For international mailing (small and large, time dependent or not), they are my go-to option. Aramex is a rip-off considering ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Actually if people looked up the EMS or emirates post service options, they would find they are at the very least competitive, given the alternatives. For international mailing (small and large, time dependent or not), they are my go-to option. Aramex is a rip-off considering ...


I have always received packages through EMS and the one package I sent using Emirates Post did arrive. However, I still just don't trust them. When I sent something Emirates Post the person serving me had to be about the most disinterested service rep I have encountered here. I was sending something to the UK and asked him about the postal code (I have never sent anything to the UK before). The guy was looking at me like, 'what is a postal code.' I realize that they don't use one here, but I would think a person who's job it is to accept packages might have a clue about what a UK address looks like.

It did arrive and I guess in reality I have no reason not to trust them, but they just do not install confidence.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ True ^^, I make sure to do as much as possible myself, so about the only thing the person behind the counter really needs to do is weigh the package and take my money. Expecting any other kind of support will inevitably end up in some sort of confusion/mistake... 

Dealt with the 'great customer service' enough out here to know better  ...


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

saraswat said:


> ^^ True ^^, I make sure to do as much as possible myself, so about the only thing the person behind the counter really needs to do is weigh the package and take my money. Expecting any other kind of support will inevitably end up in some sort of confusion/mistake...
> 
> Dealt with the 'great customer service' enough out here to know better  ...


This! I think 'less is more' fits when talking with these types


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Does emirates post only to PO box or do they offer door to door delivery??. I have a watch ,how much does empost charge for it.?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

plckid said:


> Does emirates post only to PO box or do they offer door to door delivery??. I have a watch ,how much does empost charge for it.?


I've had packages delivered to addresses and P.O.Box's, so don't think it's an issue. Check out their website, it has almost all the info you need on there:

Emirates Post


----------

